# Favorite Sharp Things that Aren't Knives



## mr drinky (Mar 18, 2011)

I got for Christmas a pair of Gardena garden scissors and I had the first chance to use them the other day It was amazing how easy and pleasurable it was to cut 3 dozen stems with those instead of other tools I have used. 

http://www.amazon.com/Gardena-Purpose-Stainless-Garden-Scissors/dp/B002VJJMU2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1300446908&sr=1-1

That got me thinking about other sharp objects (other than my knives) that I appreciate. I also love my Bessey folding utility knife with wood handle.

http://www.amazon.com/Bessey-D-BKWH-Quick-Change-Folding-Utility/dp/B000G7TLQ6/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300446747&sr=1-1-catcorr

What other sharp things should I invest in?

k.


----------



## festally (Mar 18, 2011)

I got into japanese steeled garden tools (pruners, saws) last season and really like how they cut so much cleaner and more effortlessly than the other stuff I have. Like knives, the blade steel ability to take and hold a better edge makes a world of difference -esp. with the more fragile stuff (flowers, ornamental maples, fruit trees, etc.).


----------



## Jay (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Jay (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't forget to sharpen your blender!


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 22, 2011)

I like sharp cheddar, does that count? 

Stefan


----------



## brianw (Mar 22, 2011)

Noice Straights Jay....


----------

